# Pinstriping on white car



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

hi guys..
I looking to get some pinstriping done soon on my 1984 Oldsmobile Delta 88. I cant find many pictures of white cars with pinstriping on them. 

Any body give any opinions of what does look good and what looks bad? Like i said the car is white, and has chrome and gold wire wheels. What do you think?
Thanks


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

what color interior


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldsHammer_@Feb 8 2005, 07:29 PM
> *hi guys..
> I looking to get some pinstriping done soon on my 1984 Oldsmobile Delta 88. I cant find many pictures of white cars with pinstriping on them.
> 
> ...


you could do a magenta and gold or yellow striping layout, but you dont wanna do something thats gonna be really loud on that white.....yellow or gold stripes would look good with the gold in the rims....and the magenta would just give it a little color, does it have a top? if so go with the color of the top too, unless its white also


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Olds & Gold have always been together...



As far as the car being white -- You can do any color what-so-ever !!!!! What color dont match or cant be used with white besides black ????


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

Make like Tribal Black like the tatto stuff it will look Cool


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

I could post some ideas later but you will need a little time because i dont have a scanner at my home


----------



## OldsHammer (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok guys, thanks for the suggestions.

63BEACHCRUIZER, i saw what you just had done on yours, it looks great. Here is a picture of what mine is like at the moment. 










I have a set of 14" chrome and Gold wire rims to go on it. So like you suggested gold and the colour of the top was what i was thinking. The top is like a gray/ brown colour and there are already the factory stripes in that colour going along each side and the raised bit along the middle is that colour.

Its tough with the white because i want the pinstriping to be quite subtle. I really am struggling to decide what i want.

Anyone able to photoshop some pinstriping if i post a better pic? Or just let me know what you suggest.

Thanks all


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Feb 9 2005, 03:29 AM
> *Make like Tribal Black like the tatto stuff it will look Cool
> [snapback]2700030[/snapback]​*


:thumbsdown:

that would be a mistake :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldsHammer_@Feb 9 2005, 06:55 AM
> *Ok guys, thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> 63BEACHCRUIZER, i saw what you just had done on yours, it looks great. Here is a picture of what mine is like at the moment.
> ...


thanks for the props on mine......as far as the factory lines, you can get that off you know that right? it just peels off, just peel it off then get some 3M wax&adhesive remover.....its in a spray can i got it at wal mart, just spray it on there and it will take any old glue off that you couldnt peel off.


----------



## 81delta (Mar 19, 2003)

blue and purple always look nice on white
but since the interior looks like its blue
a blue and gold combination would make a nice contrast


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

was bored so thought up of something,This looks like the easiest way,and it doesnt stand out oo much,just a clean stripe


----------

